# Ping Anruf über  0137 777



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe per google diese Seite entdeckt und wollte darüber informieren, dass ich heute morgen (24.2.07) um 8:11 einen (denke ich) Ping Anruf bekommen habe vond er Nummer 01377778752
ich habe dies bereits der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

Mit freundlichem Gruss
Philip


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2007)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> der  Nummer 01377778752
> ich habe dies bereits der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.



Der ist neu,   gehört nicht zu Arcor, daher als neuer Thread abgetrennt 


> (0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über 0137 777*

Philip, bitte melde dich hier an. Dokumentiere den ping-Anruf durch Foto vom Display oder scan des handies.
Man kann kostenlos unter 08004445454 erfahren, an wen die Nummer vergeben wurde.
0137lesezeichen0137777
0137lesezeichen0137777nextid


----------



## Linda (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe*

Hallo,

habe heute einen Anruf um 09:50 Uhr von dieser Nummer erhalten:

0137/7778769

Habe auch dummerweise zurückgerufen, weil ein Bekannter von mir ein Nummer mit 0173 / 77... hat. Hab wohl nicht aufgepaßt. Als irgendwas von Gewinnspiel gesagt wurd, hab ich gleich wieder aufgelegt! 

So´n Mist!


----------



## Mori (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hi,
ich habe wie Linda am 16.02.2007 um 9:43:15 Uhr

(+49)1377778769

habe leider auch angerufen weil mir die 0137 Nr keine begrief waren (jetzt schon) . Die Bundesnetzagentur habe ich informiert und Auskunft über die Verantwortlichen eingefordert. Eine Anzeige muss ich noch machen 

Gruß Mori


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über 0137 777*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Philip, bitte melde dich hier an. Dokumentiere den ping-Anruf durch Foto vom Display oder scan des handies.
> Man kann kostenlos unter 08004445454 erfahren, an wen die Nummer vergeben wurde.


Sorry, Philip, dass ich an Dir gezweifelt habe. Warum ruft aber keiner von Euch diese Nummer an und postet das Ergebnis? Hallo, selber Initiative ergreifen.
Und: *Dringend Dokumentation & Strafanzeige, 0137777 steht auf der "watchlist" :stumm:*


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Der Anruf bei der 0137 lohnt übrigens nicht wirklich 
Betroffene sollten bitte die Bundesnetzagentur auf den Inhalt hinweisen. Angerufen wurde Philips Nummer 01377778752

Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich aber auf meinen Kosten sitzen. Hmm. Muss mal bei M-Net nachfragen...
(ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die schlechte Qualität des Mitschnitts, aber irgendein minderjähriges Familienmitglied hat mein teures Mikro weggezaubert :magic: - daher mit dem MP3-Player erstellt)

_Ich werde das *nicht* an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter leiten. Keine Zeit._


----------



## sascha (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Kleiner Hinweis: An den Lockanrufen über Weihnachten werden die Täter keine Freude haben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück hat diese Woche zugeschlagen, acht Tatverdächtige sind namentlich bekannt. Gegen sie wird jetzt wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs ermittelt.

Möglich wurde dieser Schlag nur, weil viele Betroffene damals _schnell_ Strafanzeige erstatteten. Das sollte man wohl auch im vorliegenden Fall machen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



sascha schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis: [...]
> Möglich wurde dieser Schlag nur, weil viele Betroffene damals _schnell_ Strafanzeige erstatteten. Das sollte man wohl auch im vorliegenden Fall machen...


Kleiner Hinweis: TKG §67 Abs. 3 - die Bundesnetzagentur hat spätestens ab Montag Kenntnis von dem Fall hier und ab dann u.a. auch die Möglichkeit, den Staatsanwalt einzuschalten. 
Wobei da ja ein Gewinnspiel existiert und man dann evtl. "nur" wegen UWG agieren kann.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=96993&postcount=355


			
				Bundesnetzagentur zu arcorping schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung bei zutreffendem Sachverhalt Handlungsmöglichkeiten, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern nach § 67 Abs. 1 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) sicherzustellen. *Rechtsmissbräuchliche Nummernnutzung kann u.a. auch die Durchführung von sog. „Ping-Anrufen“ und somit ein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) sein.[?????]*


 Osnabrück könnte auch mal die BNetzA aufklären, was die Würdigung der Pings angeht. Aber selbst wenn - wegen UWG-Verstoss müsste die BNetzA zumindest aktiv werden. Verlassen würde ich mich als Betroffener darauf nicht, sondern *jedenfalls* eine Beschwerde schreiben (mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de , dann hat es auch die StA evtl. leichter), *besserenfalls* _zusätzlich_ eine Strafanzeige


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Aloha,
sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.
Ich habe mich nun auch hier angemeldet und habe mal eine Aufnahme von dem Anruf gemacht (auch wenn sich mir nicht ershcliesst, was das bringen soll).
[.......]
Ich habe wie beschrieben sowohl der Bundesnetzagentur als auch dem Betreiber Next ID dies am selben Tag gemeldet.
[qoute]Warum ruft aber keiner von Euch diese Nummer an und postet das Ergebnis? Hallo, selber Initiative ergreifen[/qoute]
ähm.. meintets du die nummer von mir, oder meintest du deine?

Gruss Philip

_Link entfernt. Bild drangehängt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Zerberus (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun auch hier angemeldet und...



ähm.... ja... dazu hätte ich mich wohl auch anmelden sollen.
Gruss
Philip


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...auch wenn sich mir nicht erschliesst, was das bringen soll...


 Bist Du mir sehr böse, wenn ich schreibe "Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass es diese Anrufe wirklich gab"? Ich hoffe nicht...

Schicke doch das Bildchen an die fleissigen Leutchen bei der Bundesnetzagentur, weise bitte darauf hin, dass Dir jemand (nämlich ich) erzählt habe, dass es an der von Next-ID angegebenen Adresse weder die angegebene Firma gibt noch überhaupt eine Firma.

Mit "bei der Nummer anrufen" meinte ich die 08004445454 (kostenlose Nummer von Next-ID). ichhabe dort angerufen, aber entweder ich war zu blöd, die Firma richtig zu notieren oder da stimmt bei Next-ID was nicht... Übrigens sind ja andere Nummern aus diesem Block inzwischen einer britischen Ltd zugeordnet worden, deren Director *ach!* aus München stammt.

Ist aber schon komisch, normalerweise gibt es bei 0137-Wellen hier Hunderte von Meldungen - hier sind es gerade mal ein paar wenige. Trotzdem habe ich 2 Euro investiert, um mir mal anzuhören, was es unter der 0137 Tolles gibt. Steht 'n paar postings weiter oben.
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=185651#post185651

Wie erwähnt: Die Bundesnetzagentur soll sich mal drum kümmern, die haben eigentlich auch den Link hierher gekriegt. Wenn von der BnetzA jmd mitliest, kann er gerne "Huhu" rufen (gerne auch via PN).

[edit]Huch, du bist ja angemeldet. naja, dann hätte ich Dir auch eine PN schreiben können. Heute aber nicht mehr, weil ich gerade nur Pause mache und eigentlich im Moment noch fleissig arbeite 

P.S.:
SL Vertrieb und Marketing
Berg-am-Laim-Str 75b
81673 München

wie gesagt: gibt es (da) nicht


----------



## Zerberus (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bist Du mir sehr böse, wenn ich schreibe "Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass es diese Anrufe wirklich gab"? Ich hoffe nicht...



Nein Nein...

Ich glaube ich hätte auch jedem erstmal misstraut, der als nicht Registrierter seinen ersten Post tätigt. Ich bin sehr misstrauisch.

Was Anderes:
Ich habe weder von Next ID noch von der Bundesnetzagentur bisher eine Antwort bekommen, muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur meine Adresse nicht in der Mail erwähnt hatte. Ist dies von Nöten?

Gruss
Philip


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



Zerberus schrieb:


> Ich habe weder von Next ID noch von der Bundesnetzagentur bisher eine Antwort bekommen, muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur meine Adresse nicht in der Mail erwähnt hatte. Ist dies von Nöten?


Ooops. Ja, das ist Bedingung, dass es überhaupt aufgenommen wird. Was Next-ID angeht: Die sind per mail manchmal etwas langsam, daher erwähne ich immer die 0800er-Nummer - da sind nämlich kompetenete Leute dran, die ganz fix eine Antwort geben. Ob man das Next-ID zum Vorwurf machen kann, dass diese Angaben fast immer nicht ganz richtig oder schlciht falsch sind - naja, das ist eine andere Frage 

also: noch einmal an die BnetzA, mit dem Bildchen, mit Deinem Namen & Anschrift und mit einem Hinweis (link) auf dieses Forum.

Danke für Deine Bemühungen.


> Heute aber nicht mehr, weil ich gerade nur Pause mache und eigentlich im Moment noch fleissig arbeite


P.S.: Mein Bericht ist übrigens fertig, nicht dass einer denkt, ich arbeite nicht nebenbei effektiv


----------



## Zerberus (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Hi,

hab der Bundesnetzagentur jetzt nochmal meine Adresse mitgeteilt und das Foto mit an die mail angehängt. Außerdem hab ich einen Verweis auf den Thread hier gemacht. Währenddem ich die mail geschrieben hab habe ich Antwort auf meine erste Mail, dass es wohl doch noch dauern wird, dass die Mail jedoch eingegangen ist.

Gruss
Philip


----------



## technofreak (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Die Diskussion zur Gesetzesänderung zusammengefaßt in einem  neuen Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46331


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Laut einer Mail von Next-ID sei die Adresse

SL Vertrieb und Marketing
Berg-am-Laim-Str 75b
81673 München

als Letztverantwortlicher für 

01377778752
01377778769

korrekt. 

Das, lieber Herr R*Z*, mag schon sein. Es existiert dort trotzdem keine Firma.
Wohl aber existiert die britische Limited, die verantwortlich ist für diese Aktion hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=96890&postcount=5

Der "director" kommt aus München, genauer gesagt aus 81677 München. Das ist quasi auf der anderen Seite des Ostbahnhofs. Spricht eher für Zufall.


----------



## ugath (8 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Hi!

Ich hatte auch bei der Weinachtsaktion :-? mitgemacht und jetzt Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft Aachen bekommen, dass das Verfahren gegen Herrn Marco P. an die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabbrück abgegeben wurde...

Was passiert jetzt?

Gruss,
Udo


----------



## Der Jurist (8 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



ugath schrieb:


> ...  dass das Verfahren gegen Herrn Marco P. an die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabbrück abgegeben wurde ...  Was passiert jetzt? ...


Jetzt ist geht´s los. Spass beiseite. Die StA führt das Verfahren weiter. Da ist es in besten Händen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

gegen Herrn M*P*???????
wieso gegen M*P*???????
Udo, bitte PN mit dem ausgeschrieben Namen, würde mich sehr interessieren... Hab ich da was übersehen? Das wäre ja ein Extra-Osterei für mich


----------



## ugath (8 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Hi!

PN ist raus... Dann noch Frohe Ostern! 

Gruss,
Udo


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Laut einer Mail von Next-ID sei die Adresse
> 
> SL Vertrieb und Marketing
> Berg-am-Laim-Str 75b
> ...


"SL" war (wie vermutet) eine Abkürzung für einen Namen. Heute kam Post von der BNetzA in Sachen 01377778769



> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich die Firma Next ID technologies GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn, in deren Netz die Rufnummer 1377778769 geschaltet ist, abgemahnt habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


identisch:


> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich die Firma Next ID technologies GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn, in deren Netz die Rufnummer 1377778752 geschaltet ist, abgemahnt habe.


 zur 01377778752

Strafanzeige hat offenbar niemand gestellt (sonst hätte ich doch davon gehört). Ich muss wohl nochmal zum Ostbahnhof düsen und kucken, ob der Herr dort wohnt


----------



## Zerberus (24 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Hallo,
ich habe ebenfalls heute eine Mail der Bundesnetzagentur mit dem selben Inhalt bekommen. (sowohl Next ID, als auch Herr S. L. aus München haben eine Abmahnung erhalten)
Strafantrag hatte ich damals nicht gestellt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Du hast nicht, ich konnte nicht - aber ich hätte, denn:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=185712#post185712

Du könntest aber immer noch - immerhin hat sich durch die Mitteilung der BNetzA Dein Wissensstand entscheidend verändert... (wenn auch nur marginal, weil Du jetzt weißt, was SL heisst  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Ich war ja damals dort - aber da gab es so viele Parteien, da fand ich den richtigen Briefkasten nicht. Ich stand aber davor


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Man liest, dass man nichts liest. Und man hört auch nichts. Für Pfingsten bleiben die Handys auffällig ruhig. Reicht da ein StA, der nicht wegsieht?


----------



## Immo (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



dvill schrieb:


> Reicht da ein StA, der nicht wegsieht?


denke mal, dass da  mehrere Faktoren zusammenkommen. Zum einen wurde auf Grund des Einsatzes 
des STA ein Hochmoor trockengelegt. Andererseits hat  es sich wegen des Verbotes der Rufnummernanzeige   für derartige Nummern zum wesentlich  größeres Risiko für die Provider entwickelt.  Die stille, wohlwollende Duldung ist anscheinend der Furcht vor Sanktionen gewichen (hoffentlich)


----------



## Th. de Buhr (13 September 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Hi Leutz,

ich habe vor kurzem eine sms bekommen, doch "dringend" zurückzurufen.

Nummer des sms-senders: +49 1577 154 1869
Nummer, die angerifen werden sollte: 0137 744 00 824 
Datum: 10.09.07 um 14:40

Text:
Ruf mich mal bitte kurz zurück 0137 744 00 824 es ist wichtig !!!


Ich kümmere mich bereits um Strafanzeige, und habe den Anbieter der 0137 744 - Nummer nach den Daten gefragt.


MfG,
Th. de Buhr


----------



## johinos (13 September 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



Th. de Buhr schrieb:


> Text:
> Ruf mich mal bitte kurz zurück 0137 744 00 824 es ist wichtig !!!


Das große Notizblatt mit G findet die 013774400824 auch schon, die 0137-7-4400824 und die 0137-7-440-0824 oder die 01377-4400824 noch nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Hat schon jemand die Frau S*K* von in-telegence gefragt, wer das Geld verdienen will?
@Th de Buhr: bitte Ergebnnisse hier bekannt geben, Danke.




> Weitere Fragen? Hier können Sie sich informieren.
> 
> * Reklamation von Posten über IN-telegence auf der Telefonrechnung:
> acoreus AG Hotline: 0800/1656640 (kostenfrei)
> ...


verbraucherservice(at)in-telegence.net Frau S*K* oder Herr D*K* tappen zwar mitunter im Dunkeln, antworten aber zügig. Grüsse an TSCore-T* waren früher inklusive


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Die 0137 7440082 war an CNS 24 AG, Leipziger Str. 42, 04860 Torgau, vergeben, diese wurden bereits von in-telegence informiert und abgemahnt. Wer der wirkliche Nutzer ist, ist mir noch nicht bekannt. (7440082-4 ist nur eine Unternummer, entscheidend ist die 11stellige Nummer 0137xxxyyyy)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

jetzt ist der nächste dran
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=204390#post204390


----------



## srm71 (16 September 2008)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 737 9958 Dez. 2006*

Fast 2 Jahre nach dem weihnachtlichen Pinganruf von 01377379958 hat die Staatsanwaltschaft nun das Verfahren eingestellt:

"...als Inhaber der kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienstnummer wurde der hier zunächst Beschuldigte Kynetic di Roberto de Michele mit Anschrift im Ausland ermittelt. Eine konkrete Person unter dem obigen Namen konnte hier in Deutschland nicht festgestellt werden. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass hier Personalien und Daten mißbräuchlich verwendet wurden. Der gegen o.g. Person geäußerte vage Tatverdacht hat durch die polizeilichen Ermittlungen keine hinreichende Bestätigung gefunden. Da Tatzeugen nicht vorhanden sind und auch sonstige Beweismittel, die zu einer Überführung geeignet wären, nicht vorliegen, versprechen weitere Nachforschungen zurzeit keinen Erfolg."


Hat Arcor also einen Vertrag mit Mr.Unbekannt abgeschlossen? Und ein Konto, auf das evtl. Zahlungen geflossen sind, gibt es wohl nicht?

*wütend kopfschüttel*


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Dialog aus einem anderen Forum


> Ach was, der angebliche Kunde *Roberto de M*** *verwendet doch einen gefälschten Ausweis. Das hat zumindest der ermittelnde Staatsanwalt vermutet und deshalb weitere Ermittlungen abgelehnt





> Ja, so wird es sein.
> 
> Mit dem gefälschten Ausweis hat er sich auch ins italienische Handelsregister eingetragen und anschließend für die so gefälschte Firma mit dem gefälschten Ausweis einen gefälschten Telefonanschluss eingerichtet.
> 
> ...


Dem ist jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas hinzuzufügen. Erbärmliche Ermittlerleistung... Ich hatte den (bzw. seinen Bruder) damals sogar am Telefon, spreche aber kein Italienisch...


----------



## johinos (15 Dezember 2011)

srm71 schrieb:


> *AW: Ping Anruf über 0137 737 9958 Dez. 2006*
> Fast 2 Jahre nach dem weihnachtlichen Pinganruf von 01377379958 hat die Staatsanwaltschaft nun das Verfahren eingestellt: ..



Weils gerade an anderer Stelle Thema war: Das war nicht zu Weihnachten, das war im Sommer 2006 - http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...bst-weihnachten-2006-hier-melden.13885/page-6


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2011)

und war nicht arcor, sondern dtms. Aber die Seite existiert noch
kynetic.it/contatti.html

ich sollte mal Grüße dorthin ausrichten bei Gelegenheit
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/kynetic.it
(Das muß Ende Juli 2006 gewesen sein, Vermutungen gehen in die Richtung "Dänen", wie beim Osterping. Im Juni pingten evtl. die Leutchen, die später den Weihnachtsping durchzogen. Das ist so lange her, man müsste es mal sortieren...)


----------

